# Started pumping novorapid today



## ch1ps (Aug 1, 2013)

Going well so far.  Spent a good few hours with 2 DSNs.  

Ask me again Sunday when I do my first set change.


----------



## ch1ps (Aug 1, 2013)

SHould I be worried about a bubble in the tubing?


----------



## Riri (Aug 1, 2013)

I've got a Medtronic pump and use silouhettes and never once had an issue with bubbles in the reservoir in 18 months. I hope they took time to show you how to do it. There are tutorials on the Medtronic website but nothing is a substitute for experience. If you see a big bubble just push it back in to the vial and let it re-fill. Once filled, we've been told recently by Medtronic to turn the vial so it's upright and then take off the connector. We're all here on the forum if you need to ask anything. All the best.


----------



## ch1ps (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks Riri,

I filled the line with the DSN, who checked it and said was ok.  Somehow there is now a bubble in the tube going to my set.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 1, 2013)

Can you disconnect and reprime? Wait till the bubble comes out the end then reconnect to the cannula?


----------



## ch1ps (Aug 2, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Can you disconnect and reprime? Wait till the bubble comes out the end then reconnect to the cannula?



Thanks for this advice, only seen this morning, but will try this if it happens again.



Many thanks


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 2, 2013)

How you getting on ch1ps?


----------



## ch1ps (Aug 2, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> How you getting on ch1ps?



Good, testing all the time.  But seem to be going well thanks Laura


----------



## chandler (Aug 2, 2013)

I started on Monday.  It's a crazy amount of testing to begin with, isn't it? Looking forward to not setting my alarm clock for overnight tests


----------



## ch1ps (Aug 2, 2013)

chandler said:


> I started on Monday.  It's a crazy amount of testing to begin with, isn't it? Looking forward to not setting my alarm clock for overnight tests



Certainly is, I got up at 2am for a trip to the loo, so did a test then.


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 2, 2013)

ch1ps said:


> Good, testing all the time.  But seem to be going well thanks Laura



Good to hear, you are getting on with it 



chandler said:


> I started on Monday.  It's a crazy amount of testing to begin with, isn't it? Looking forward to not setting my alarm clock for overnight tests



How many times are you currently testing on average?


----------



## trophywench (Aug 2, 2013)

Laura

Once you have your long-acting out of your system (usually about 3 days) you have to start doing basal testing, which is the same basal testing as you do anyway on MDI - we do it in 6 hour stretches round here.  On different days until you've covered 24 hours.

Thing is, your initial hourly rates are only based on 'best guess' by the HCPs so you do have to test test test for a while to begin with, to get it right.

Subsequently you probably only have to do the basal test over whichever bit of the day it doesn't seem to be right, and only occasionally do the full 24 hour palaver, to confirm you are still on track.

I'm not on track at the mo - so need to bite the bullet and get a full jobby done.


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 2, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Laura
> 
> Once you have your long-acting out of your system (usually about 3 days) you have to start doing basal testing, which is the same basal testing as you do anyway on MDI - we do it in 6 hour stretches round here.  On different days until you've covered 24 hours.
> 
> ...



Thank you 

I need to hit my pumping insulin book for the basal test


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 2, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I need to hit my pumping insulin book for the basal test



Try looking at the top of this forum. There's a sticky for basal testing.


----------



## ch1ps (Aug 2, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Good to hear, you are getting on with it
> 
> 
> 
> How many times are you currently testing on average?



They said every 2 hours and try to do a few night ones.

I've done 11 today


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 3, 2013)

ch1ps said:


> They said every 2 hours and try to do a few night ones.
> 
> I've done 11 today



Don't drink any liquids, you'll leak!!! 

Sorry bad joke

I knew it was more testing but didn't know it was every 2 hours but thank you for telling me


----------



## ch1ps (Aug 3, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Don't drink any liquids, you'll leak!!!
> 
> Sorry bad joke
> 
> I knew it was more testing but didn't know it was every 2 hours but thank you for telling me



Well that was what the DSN said.  They've upped my script to 150 strips per month.

I think I have to do a minimum of 4 per day, but they want at least 6 for the first few weeks.


----------



## chandler (Aug 3, 2013)

DSN rang late yesterday afternoon. Said my overnights were ok, so don't set the alarm.  Had my first full night's sleep since Sunday.


----------



## ch1ps (Aug 3, 2013)

chandler said:


> DSN rang late yesterday afternoon. Said my overnights were ok, so don't set the alarm.  Had my first full night's sleep since Sunday.



Great news!


----------



## trophywench (Aug 3, 2013)

DO read that link, or indeed the bit in Pumping Insulin.

It isn't HARD - honest, but inevitably summat happens during some of it, like you have a hypo from nowhere or a hyper and can't NOT correct for it.

You do always get there in the end though!


----------



## ch1ps (Aug 3, 2013)

*First set change tomorrow*

Going to change my set before lunch.  My question is how long after breakfast should I wait, in that how long does it take for the bolus to travel down the line?

I know it's dependent on the volume of the bolus, but would say any hour after be ok?


----------



## Riri (Aug 4, 2013)

I would say an hour is plenty. I don't know if you've read anywhere else but I leave my old set in for a few hours (sometimes 4/5 hrs) - long enough to know that there are no issues with the new set. ........there haven't been but my DSN and medtrnoic rep thought that this was a good idea.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 4, 2013)

ch1ps said:


> Going to change my set before lunch.  My question is how long after breakfast should I wait, in that how long does it take for the bolus to travel down the line?
> 
> I know it's dependent on the volume of the bolus, but would say any hour after be ok?



As Riri say's leave your old set in for a couple of hours, this allows the remaining insulin to absorb and also gives you a back up if you get in a fluster.

As to how long you wait after breakfast depends on when lunch is  as that when you need to change the cannula.

Leave yourself 30 mins for 1st change as panic and knickers in a twist syndrome tend to set in on first change  (been there worn the T shirt)

There's nothing to stop you filling up your new cartridge midmorning so that's ready and waiting before the change.

Your question re how long does it take for the bolus to travel down the line.......... When you do a set change you will go through a sequence which allows you to fill the tubing. So once this is done when you bolus, the pump delivers insulin into you straight away.


----------



## ch1ps (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks Riri & Sue

I did have a meltdown as couldn't work the inserter thing.  Anyway, got it on and we're pumping fine again.


----------



## Riri (Aug 4, 2013)

Great news - well done  It does get a bit more second nature with time !!


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 11, 2013)

How you getting on ch1ps?


----------



## ch1ps (Aug 12, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> How you getting on ch1ps?



Really well thanks Laura.  On about 17u a day now from 30.  Numbers have been great.  Coping well with set changes.

I'm so happy that I got approved for one.  Life seems easier and certainly less of a grind like it was on MDI.


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 13, 2013)

ch1ps said:


> Really well thanks Laura.  On about 17u a day now from 30.  Numbers have been great.  Coping well with set changes.
> 
> I'm so happy that I got approved for one.  Life seems easier and certainly less of a grind like it was on MDI.



17u back ground?  Wow!!

I got told my background would be at least halved & my ratios would change, have you found that?

I am getting excited about my pump day but am slightly scared about it all tbh


----------



## ch1ps (Aug 13, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> 17u back ground?  Wow!!
> 
> I got told my background would be at least halved & my ratios would change, have you found that?
> 
> I am getting excited about my pump day but am slightly scared about it all tbh



I was on about 30 a day (down from 60 a day last year), this is due to my consultant putting me back on metformin as my GP took me off if when I went on MDI.  The metformin has been a great help.

17u is my total daily use, however, everyone is different.  I have lost weight so that also is why I need less, plus the pump means you use the insulin more effectively.

I was worried the day before I got mine, but now I feel much happier.  OK, I have to test more, but no injections and only 1 set change every 3 days.  I feel life is more flexible especially not having to inject when out for dinner or using a toilet to inject if I am wearing a dress.

How long until you get yours?


----------



## Lauras87 (Aug 14, 2013)

ch1ps said:


> I was on about 30 a day (down from 60 a day last year), this is due to my consultant putting me back on metformin as my GP took me off if when I went on MDI.  The metformin has been a great help.
> 
> 17u is my total daily use, however, everyone is different.  I have lost weight so that also is why I need less, plus the pump means you use the insulin more effectively.
> 
> ...



I was put on metformin when they took me off insulin (thinking I was T2 not T1)
Is metformin a help to T1?

Oh I'd love to loose weight but can't manage it but been told the pump helps with that. Not sure if that's true?

I'm on a lot of insulin a day, about 150u inc my back ground.

Get mine in less than 3 weeks (3 sept)


----------



## ch1ps (Aug 14, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> I was put on metformin when they took me off insulin (thinking I was T2 not T1)
> Is metformin a help to T1?
> 
> Oh I'd love to loose weight but can't manage it but been told the pump helps with that. Not sure if that's true?
> ...



I think metformin is the first line treatment for T2 after diet & exercise.  It has most definitely helped me.  My consultant thought it might help as I do have a bit of insulin resistance (probably to do with my age and why I was classed T2 to start off with).

Some people put on weight with the pump as you can eat whenever you want.  I've been consciously trying to eat healthily though and that has probably helped too.

Roll on 3rd September eh?


----------

